# Cool New Product - Loctite in a Stick



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Perfect for keeping those screws tight on your nitro vehicle. More covenant then liquid Loctitie... no drips when applying and no spills in your toolbox. Like Loctite 242 liquid, Loctite 248 Stick is a removable strength threadlocking adhesive. Parts can be separated using hand tools. 9g stick

Available at www.hobbyshopper.com


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

awesome!!

looks like someone combined the glue-stick and the loctite liquid.
*slaps forhead* why didnt i think of that


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Just don't mistake it for that chapstick you keep in you box!!! LOL!! 

It is a great idea and I will be stocking up!


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

This stuff is awesome...I bought some a few months ago for building my car...its a lot less messy than locktite in bottles...everyone at the track was asking where I got it from.. 

Great Product...


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have been using this Loctite to seal my graphite chassis and parts.

What I like about is, it comes in a nail-polish type container with a brush so it never dries up.

And to seal your chassis's just take a Q-tip and dip it in the glue inside the container.

Works out great with no mess.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

I use the DEV-CON sealant for the chassis>>> sort of the same deal...it comes with an applicator brush built into the cap>>>kind of reminds me of WHITE OUT.... But it spreads the superglue evenly and the brush DOES not react with the glue...Plus the size/width of the brush was like it was made for graphite chassis..


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Hankster,

That locktite superglue looks like a good addition to the hobbyshopper,I've found the hobbyshopper to be a great place for some of those little things that everybody needs.


----------



## mattyk6 (Mar 25, 2003)

I've been using that loc-tite for about 6 months too. It is so much better than the liquid stuff. With the liquid, I always ended wasting so much.


----------

